# What sites do you visit daily?



## pjk (Nov 1, 2007)

List them here. Here is my list:

gmail.com
facebook.com
ebay.com
sports.yahoo.com
speedsolving.com
webmail.mines.edu

And also read up on microchips daily on various sites. Post your list here.


----------



## Johannes91 (Nov 1, 2007)

http://www.setgame.com/set/puzzle_frame.htm
http://www.mag-heut.net/blackball/index.php
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/
http://www.ohjelmointiputka.net/
http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/
http://www.speedsolving.com/
http://www.speedcubing.com/
http://www.paulgraham.com/
http://mail.google.com/mail/
http://www.lojban.org/
http://mureakuha.com/
http://slashdot.org/
http://huuto.net/fi/
http://reddit.com/


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Nov 1, 2007)

yahoo.com
speedsolving.com
speedcubing.com
youtube.com


----------



## Rama (Nov 1, 2007)

speedcubing.com
speedsolving.com
yahoo.com
youtube.com
speedcubing.com
s3.travian.nl
s7.travian.nl
speedcubing.com

It is a must to look at speecubing.com a few times a day...


----------



## Johannes91 (Nov 1, 2007)

Rama said:


> It is a must to look at speecubing.com a few times a day...


"Firefox can't find the server at www.speecubing.com."


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 1, 2007)

www.gmail.com
www.facebook.com
www.outwar.com
www.orkfia.org (currently http://orkfia.phpsupport.se/)
www.speedsolving.com
www.twistypuzzles.com/forum
http://gh.ffshrine.org
www.speedcubing.com
http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/speedsolvingrubikscube/messages


----------



## Jack (Nov 1, 2007)

www.hotmail.com
www.speedsolving.com
www.speedcubing.com
www.youtube.com
www.canadiancubing.eamped.com


----------



## badmephisto (Nov 2, 2007)

http://digg.com/all
http://www.sciencedaily.com/
http://science.slashdot.org/
http://www.physicsforums.com/
http://www.gamedev.net/
and of course this website,
and many other forums that have to do with my fav tv shows: Office, Scrubs, Heroes, The big Bang Theory


----------



## Jason Baum (Nov 2, 2007)

www.speedcubing.com
www.speedsolving.com
www.facebook.com
www.liberty.edu
www.rubiks.com (so I can check my e-mail)
www.speeddemosarchive.com
www.pittsburghpostgazette.com
www.pittsburghpenguins.com
www.pittsburghsportsinsider.com
www.wrestlezone.com
www.gamefaqs.com


----------



## Sin-H (Nov 2, 2007)

www.speedcubing.com
www.speedsolving.com
www.speedcubing.at
www.youtube.com
www.hiphop.at


I visit speedcubing.com about 5 times a day, though...


----------



## hdskull (Nov 3, 2007)

gmail.com
speedsolving.com
youtube.com
facebook.com


----------



## iDave (Dec 11, 2007)

*RE*

speedcubing.at (i'm the owner)
gmail.com
de.wikipedia.org
google.com
news.orf.at
ifun.de
youtube.com
supplierplan.at
linerider.com

at the moment i dont visit speedsolving.com daily, but nearly daily.


----------



## 4GO57O (Dec 11, 2007)

speedsolving.com
youtube.com
upsb.info
mypsc.30.forumer.com
mail.yahoo.com 
facebook.com
friendster.com


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 25, 2007)

speedsolving.com
youtube.com
aim.com
mac.com

Other sites too, but only when necessary....


----------



## martian (Dec 27, 2007)

speedsolving.com
yahoo.com.hk
en.wikipedia.org
cubefreak.net
cubestation.co.uk


----------



## alltooamorous (Dec 30, 2007)

speedsolving.com
gmail.com
youtube.com 
gunbound.ijji.com xP


----------



## darkzelkova (Dec 30, 2007)

www.deviantart.com
www.facebook.com
www.gmail.com
www.epinions.com
www.cube4you.com
www.hotmail.com
www.moola.com
www.canada.com


----------



## 20four7n (Aug 13, 2011)

speedsolving.com
youtube.com
facebook.com


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 13, 2011)

That was a bit of a bump but I may as well.
Speedsolving
Facebook
YouTube 
Origami forum
Flickr


P.S. Did you get my PMs?


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 13, 2011)

Facebook
Tumblr
Twitter
Speedsolving
YouTube


----------



## Olji (Aug 13, 2011)

All forums I'm in
Facebook
Youtube


----------



## izovire (Aug 13, 2011)

Speedsolving
Youtube
Weather Underground
Simtropolis


----------



## n00bcub3r (Aug 13, 2011)

speedsolving
gmail
weather
youtube 
facebook


----------



## emolover (Aug 13, 2011)

Speedsolving
Youtube
Newgrounds
Deviantart
Runescape(dont laugh)


----------



## CubicNL (Aug 13, 2011)

Youtube 
Speedsolving
Hotmail


P.S: haha


----------



## Edward (Aug 13, 2011)

Speedsolving
Facebook
Youtube all day errday 
4chan
Tumblr 
Cracked


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 13, 2011)

speedsolving
minecraftforums
youtube
yahoo (home)


----------



## choza244 (Aug 13, 2011)

Speedsolving
BME
Gamespot
Deviantart
Foroipod
Youtube


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Aug 13, 2011)

forum.cubecenter.ir
gsmarena.com
and-roid.ir


----------



## MCcuber96 (Aug 13, 2011)

facebook
speedsolving
youtubee


----------



## Bapao (Aug 13, 2011)

Google
YouTube
SpeedSolving


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 13, 2011)

Youtube
Soundcloud
Speedsolving
Tumblr
Twitter


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 13, 2011)

speedsolving 
youtube

ye this is my life


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 13, 2011)

Speedsolving
Facebook
G+
Equestria Daily
Ponychan
Questionable Content
xkcd
Cyanide and Happiness
gmail
and sometimes Memebase


----------



## Engberg91 (Aug 13, 2011)

Speedsolving
Svekub
UPSB
SweSpin
Facebook
Youtube
Google


----------



## Hershey (Aug 13, 2011)

Speedsolving
Youtube
Dear Blank Please Blank
Taste of Awesome
Smartphowned
Memestache


----------



## pluemo (Aug 13, 2011)

speedsolving
Facebook
google plus
youtube


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 13, 2011)

speedsolving
youtube
google


----------



## CubeLTD (Aug 13, 2011)

speedsolving
youtube
collegeconfidential
facebook
yahoo
mangastream


----------



## cubernya (Aug 13, 2011)

Gmail
Facebook (generally)
YouTube
Speesolving
Goolge (duh, who doesn't)

And some other sites daily depending on what I'm doing


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Aug 13, 2011)

youtube.com
speedsolving.com
gmail.com
qqtimer.net


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 13, 2011)

qqtimer
Speedsolving
Facebook


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 13, 2011)

qqtimer
gmail
youtube 
google +
speedsolving
sarahs youtube (...i know its creepy. and not sarah strong's )


----------



## Julian (Aug 13, 2011)

speedsolving
qqtimer
facebook
youtube
fantastic contraption forum
funnyjunk


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 13, 2011)

facebook.
Speedsolving.
Youtube.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 13, 2011)

Speedsolving.com
Compkiosk.com (minecraft server forum)
Cubingusa.com
Gmail.com
Youtube.com
Google.com
notch.tumblr
lol.com
Amazon.com


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 13, 2011)

Facebook, Yahoo Mail, Speedsolving, qqTimer, Wikipedia, Youtube, and Google.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 13, 2011)

My email, ESPN.com during Fantasy Football Season, Facebook.com, NHL.com during the hockey season, yahoo.com


----------



## timeless (Aug 13, 2011)

gmail
hotmail
ss
narutoget.com
bleachget.com


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 13, 2011)

um.
youtube
ss
facebook
kongregate


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 13, 2011)

gmail.com
youtube.com
facebook.com
privateerpress.com
privateerpressforums.com
http://nooooooooooooooo.com/ (<-- FYI - I'm joking )

Speedsolving.com almost daily, but pretty much
qqtimer.com often as well


----------



## tnk351 (May 12, 2018)

Bump
Speedsolving.com


----------



## teboecubes (May 13, 2018)

YouTube.com
Speedsolving.com
Cubingtime.com


----------

